# How to attach quarter round to concrete floor



## NewBldr49 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi all 😊. I have just finished staining the concrete floor in my family room (the room was originally a patio 30 years ago - it was enclosed and is part of the house) that has three sets of sliding glass doors to the patio outside. 

I am trying to install quarter round that I stained to match the floor to cover the gap between the edge of the floor and the metal track for the doors (so the bottom of the quarter round attaches to concrete and the back attaches to metal). I tried regular liquid nails (it says it will bond wood to concrete and metal), but it didn’t hold. I may not have used enough (just a normal size bead down the center of the molding) - I was concerned about too much squeezing out onto the floor. 

Do you guys think it didn’t attach because of the sealant on the floor? Not enough adhesive? Wrong adhesive?

Any help/suggestions will be greatly appreciated!
Kim


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Sand the edge of the floor & try another piece of 1/4 round. Liquid nails should work.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Keep a rag and some mineral spirits handy to remove any adhesive that comes out on the floor.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Poor adhesion of this , is usually due to foreign matter on the surfaces.

Sweep it, damp rag it to get all the foreign matter ( dirt, dust, grime, crud) out of the corners.

Might try P L construction adhesive, small bead, clean excess squeeze out quickly.


ED


----------



## NewBldr49 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I’ll try them all and report back 😉


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Double sided tape may be an option.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Maybe the tape & the glue together would work.


----------

